
Google's Colab just introduced GPU support for free - metahost
https://www.kaggle.com/getting-started/47096#271139
======
chamoda
GPUs are K80 and you get 12 hours per day. Great move!

------
JPKab
Awesome! Looking forward to testing this out.

~~~
londons_explore
I can confirm it seems to work as designed.

You get full root access on a VM connected to Colab and to the internet.

I worry that evildoers might soon start to create thousands of google accounts
and thousands of colab sessions to get free GPU's for crypto mining.

Hopefully google can find a good way to keep abusers out while still keeping
it free for those of us who have a more legit use for this stuff.

